# water based screen printing Contractor



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

The more I am reading through this forum the more I realize that due to the lack of finances, knowledge, space and time I am better off contracting an experienced printer to print my shirts for me versus me trying to do it myself. Sounds easy, but because I am trying to achieve a particular feel to the finished product I am having a really hard time finding local printers who do other than plastistol prints.

Is there a site, directory I can use to locate folks who can deliver the softest-hand prints (please bare with me if I'm using the wrong terminology) I'm looking for dyesub effect BUT he/she must be able to do it on dark shirts as well. 

Most of my shirts are light-weight, 100% cotton. For a while I thought dyesub was my answer until I learned about its limitations. (So now I'm not sure whether it can be achieved through screen printing or DTG printing or maybe there are other technologies.) My designs are really easy, mostly short words, just a few images (mostly badge-like looking flags), hardly any details, fine lines etc. So plaease advicem on what's the best way to locate printers I need.

Thank you.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Contractor*

You need to ask printers if they will print with waterbased inks, using a very small amount of ink. I believe that is what you are looking for. Call the screen printers in your area, and see if any can do that.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Contractor*

Jon,

So the same printers I've talked to (the plastistol only guys) already have the equipement to do water based screen printing? I just need to ask them if they can use different kind of ink than usual and in small amounts. Did I understand you right? 

And a really dumb question (I just don't want to assume, rather verify) - the reason you say "small amount of ink" - is to get a thinner result? Or is there something else I should know? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Contractor*



> Is there a site, directory I can use to locate folks who can deliver the softest-hand prints


Google's a good site for that  You could do google searches for: *screen printing water based inks* (or different combinations of those terms)

I think I found a few companies last time I was searching with those terms.

You could also post in the classifieds over at http://boards.screenprinters.net to see if any printers there do that type of printing.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Contractor*

I am interested also in knowing why you would use this type of printing method.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Contractor*



> I am interested also in knowing why you would use this type of printing method


Which type? Water based inks?

Usually it's done to get a softer "hand" to the finished product. So you can hardly feel the ink on the t-shirt.

There's a good paper on plastisol vs water abased here


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Contractor*

Thank you Rodney,

I just signed up on screenprinters.net and put up a help wanted post. 

When folks start contacting me, especially ones out of my state, can you tell me what are the certain qualifications I should be looking for, and what kind of questions I should be asking them? Here are some of the things I am thinking of:

- How many years do they have experience working with water based inks?

- What kind of equipment do they use? 

- The brand of ink?

What am I missing? Another thing I wanted to ask is would it be too much to ask (if the shop is not in my area) to have one of their similar shirts sent to me as a sample? And when it comes to printing my shirts - is it possible to have samples made before comitting to a larger batch? 

Thank you very much everyone!


----------



## Ecoprintworks (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Annushka,

My name is Peter Imai, founder of Ecoprintworks -- we're a 100% solvent free water-based screen printer based out of San Luis Obispo, CA. We use Permaset Aqua - from the Australian market leader Permaset.

We have a tremendous amount of experience printing with water-based inks as well as specialty prints.

Take a look at the website http://www.ecoprintworks.com and give a holler with any questions - or if you'd like a contract printing price sheet.

Peter


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi there,

We are in Cincinnati, and have a couple of years with waterbase printing. We use wilflex inks and are able to mix PMS colors.

Here are some waterbase shirts we have printed that are being sold on line.

Del Boca Vista Adult T Shirt
Tee Hugger - Wind Power Big Fan T-Shirt at AllPosters.com

TEE HUGGER T-Shirt Cloth NEW- Shower w/ Friend (MEN-M) - eBay (item 370080506983 end time Dec-22-08 16:50:15 PST)


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

You guys do realize that this thread was made over 2 years ago?? Hopefully Annushka has found a printer by now. 

Rodney- The first post gave me an idea! Have you ever thought of having a directory for forum members where you can list your companies different services offered? I know that from time to time I use other companies services, and if there were a compiled list, it would sure help. It would network the forum members as well, instead of relying on google to find services.

edit- NM, I think that I already know the answer to this question.


----------



## hjsmyth (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi we are based in Ma and print with water base eco friendly ink. I have been screen printing since 1976 where I started with water based inks for the fashion industry. Back then water based inks were not really eco friendly. Today some of the ink are very clean and if printed well have very soft hand. We have recently created women's new clothing line which we use all water based ink. Keep in mind that the garment being used can make a big difference with feel of print. Please feel free to contact me we can show you many samples. We are located in Merrimac, Ma.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Unik Ink said:


> You guys do realize that this thread was made over 2 years ago?? Hopefully Annushka has found a printer by now.
> 
> Rodney- The first post gave me an idea! Have you ever thought of having a directory for forum members where you can list your companies different services offered? I know that from time to time I use other companies services, and if there were a compiled list, it would sure help. It would network the forum members as well, instead of relying on google to find services.
> 
> edit- NM, I think that I already know the answer to this question.


Yes, it's actually a project I'm working on 



> _You guys do realize that this thread was made over 2 years ago?? Hopefully Annushka has found a printer by now_


Most likley they found the post in Google and decided to post their info (which is another reason why we don't allow those type posts in the other forum areas...they often get filled with spam)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

